# Do you cross your hands or bend your wrists ? how do you do your FRONT squat?



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

*How do you do your FRONT squat? worth doing?*​
1. Crossing hands and rest them on the bar across shoulders 1632.00%2. Hook with fingers and keep elbows parallel 1122.00%3. Tie straps on the bar, grab the straps and keep elbows parallel 36.00%A. Highly recommend to include front squat to routine 1632.00%B. Waste of time - ditch the front squat48.00%


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Do you cross your hands and rest your hands on the bar across your shoulders when you front squat or do you hook the bars with your fingers and hyperextend your wrists while keeping your elbows parallel to the floor?

Want to know what you guys think of front squat and which form is better.

Any tips or video on front squat that you think is worth watching?

I am trying to include front squat to my routine, and I just can't get comfortable as opposed to my usual back squat.....or do you think I should not waste my time with front squat


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Not a fan personally.

I'd be inclined to hack squat on a machine if I HAD to, or use the leg press etc.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I have to cross my hands, because my left hand/wrist is fcuked, other wise I would hold it with my fingers, as if I had just cleaned it, and caught it on my shoulders


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> Not a fan personally.
> 
> I'd be inclined to hack squat on a machine if I HAD to, or use the leg press etc.


I have never included front squat to my routine till I read up an article recently saying it will help with back squat performance and recommending to include that to any squat routine. So I thought I will give that a try...but my inflexibility of my wrist joints simply making this exercise really awkward and not comfortable....

I do wonder if front squat is really just a hype


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I have to cross my hands, because my left hand/wrist is fcuked, other wise I would hold it with my fingers, as if I had just cleaned it, and caught it on my shoulders


I have the same issue, but on my right wrist, it just doesn't bend that far backwards....I am distracted by my wrist instead of concentrating on my quads...the whole muscle-mind connection is totally not there with my front squat....

if front squat is not really necessary, I am much happier to stick to my usual back squat and deadlift instead..


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Use straps! So much easier and more comfortable


----------



## shaboy (Oct 21, 2014)

I cross my arms,I find the bar sits quite nicely on my shoulders and only needs light pressure from my finger tips to keep it in place.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

I have never actually done a front squat before. Most people I have seen doing them cross their hands over


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Front Squat is NOT hype, it's an incredible movement for so many benefits.


It does expose my my muscular imbalance when I try to do front squat...frustrating to know I can back squat but can't do a proper front squat without looking like an noob

I know it is likely due to the fact that I have not given time to learn it properly and also because I have neglected stretching after my work out all these times. I am stiff like a board.

maybe I should just do them more often instead of ditch it completely


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Took me a while to get my wrists into place on front squats etc but now I'm ok. Just takes a little time and practice. Great exercise IMO


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Both (not at the same time ha)

Can only do a couple of sets in the snatch grip before it feels like my wrists are going to pop, so start with crossed arms on the lighter sets then switch to snatch on the last one or two heavier sets.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Prince Adam said:


> Use straps! So much easier and more comfortable


Good call, i did try this a few times, but went back to crossing hands, there is a video on youtube on how to do this


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Crossing hands it just pinches my shoulder too much.

The snatch grip hurts like hell.

Straps it is.

Would front squats be the best quad isolation exercise in a home Gym?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> *Crossing hands it just pinches my shoulder too much. *
> 
> *
> The snatch grip hurts like hell. *
> ...


those are exactly my problems too when I try to front squat.

But, to lift heavy in the future, olympic lifting method is the way forward, so I heard.

I am not sure I should improve my flexibility by stretching, get through the initial pain, learning curve and learn to do that properly

or simply accept my wrists are just not designed to be extended that far back and stick to alternative method.....


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

stick with it mate, front squats are THE best quad builder bar none i find...take all the stress of your lower back and being tall 6'3" i find them easier to execute than back squats. I started out with the 'i dream of jeannie' position and it was ok but above 120kg it was uncomfortable and felt like i was gonna fall forward.... changed it to the fingers around, olympic style- elbows high and it was magic! Experiment with it, take your time finding foot placement, depth, hand placement and it will pay off!


----------



## iMunkie (Aug 10, 2011)

If you don't have the flexibility to do the lift - then why not work on that flexibility and work on building your flexibility in all areas - most people tend to have a poor overall flexibility level (you won't find many individuals who are really flexible with one inflexible area).

I find the front squat is amazing, it builds so many muscles and works everything slightly differently - I prefer it over the backsquat since it hits my quads so much harder and I have a slight anterior pelvic tilt - which I need to try and improve by working harder on my hip flexors


----------



## ripski (Oct 15, 2014)

Front squats are great for taking the load off the rear posterior chain and putting it directly on the quads. It also activates the core. I use the wrist bent back version because that is the proper way to do them but it takes time due to inflexibility issues.

If you got to YouTube and search for a guy called Elliot Hulse (Yo elliot) and front squats he explains in great detail the benefits it has over the back squats.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fcuking love front squats, cross my arms and keep elbows high, wish I could bend my wrist back like the oly lifters but I'm not flexible enough and can't even get in the position.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I bend my wrists back i am really flexible with shoulders and arms its just a shame its the complete opposite from the waist down lol im about as flexible as a brick.


----------



## iMunkie (Aug 10, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuking love front squats, cross my arms and keep elbows high, wish I could bend my wrist back like the oly lifters but I'm flexible enough and can't even get in the position.


Do you do frequent wrist, arm, shoulder stretches all the way up to your neck - be quite interesting to see ! From my experience anyone with enough stretching has been able to get there in the end! 



Stephen9069 said:


> I bend my wrists back i am really flexible with shoulders and arms its just a shame its the complete opposite from the waist down lol im about as flexible as a brick.


The only way you'll get more flexible is to stretch ! You may even find it helps with some of your strength and it decreases the risk of injury 

How do you guys incorporate them in? Do you do them instead of normal squats or do you try to use them as an isolation exercise ?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

iMunkie said:


> Do you do frequent wrist, arm, shoulder stretches all the way up to your neck - be quite interesting to see ! From my experience anyone with enough stretching has been able to get there in the end!
> 
> The only way you'll get more flexible is to stretch ! You may even find it helps with some of your strength and it decreases the risk of injury
> 
> How do you guys incorporate them in? Do you do them instead of normal squats or do you try to use them as an isolation exercise ?


Depending on injuries my leg routine would be

Back squat - 5 sets, 6 reps

Power clean - 6 sets, 2 or 3 reps

Front squat - 5 sets, 6 reps


----------



## Dawson86 (Aug 17, 2014)

Crossed arms is most comfortable for me. I can do snatch grip but my wrists ache afterwards. straps are good for people with poor flexibility but I find them awkward and i dont feel as secure.r


----------



## iMunkie (Aug 10, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Depending on injuries my leg routine would be
> 
> Back squat - 5 sets, 6 reps
> 
> ...


Your poor knees! 10 sets of squats :death:

Haha! Nice - always interesting to see how others incorporate them in - I tend to do a couple sets before jumping squats and then go heavier afterwards  But mine is all for power (Sport related)


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

iMunkie said:


> Do you do frequent wrist, arm, shoulder stretches all the way up to your neck - be quite interesting to see ! From my experience anyone with enough stretching has been able to get there in the end!
> 
> The only way you'll get more flexible is to stretch ! You may even find it helps with some of your strength and it decreases the risk of injury
> 
> How do you guys incorporate them in? Do you do them instead of normal squats or do you try to use them as an isolation exercise ?


Nah I'm happy doing them cross armed mate 

I have a front squat day and back squat day.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

iMunkie said:


> Your poor knees! 10 sets of squats :death:
> 
> Haha! Nice - always interesting to see how others incorporate them in - I tend to do a couple sets before jumping squats and then go heavier afterwards  But mine is all for power (Sport related)


This was for strongman but as im starting to move away from that i alter my training to suit


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Nah I'm happy doing them cross armed mate
> 
> I have a front squat day and back squat day.


that is what I am trying to achieve.

doing 3 squats per week. 2 back and 1 front

it feels almost like learning to squat all over again...very frustrated with my inflexibility when it comes to front squat

so far I have been using cross armed method mostly. has incorporated 1 or 2 sets of olympic method after stretching my wrist as practice

I am not good with the strap method...too wobbly for me in fact, rather than resting the bar on my shoulder, I always ended up tilting the balance by pulling the straps involuntarily....poor technique on my part

Ben Pakulski managed 405lb using cross armed method...but I suppose, arms like him, he has no chance to bend his wrists that far back...which also means cross armed method must has its place

My goal now is to learn to front squat with cross armed method properly, increase my flexibility by stretching and attempt to adopt olympic method later on if possible...otherwise just be very good at cross armed method


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Personally I do a clean grip but that's been through ages of flexibility work with my wrists and arms. Crossed is probably easier but clean is a better grip imo


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Frankenstein Squat


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Watch the C Thibs vid on grip variations. He rates straps whether you have the flexibility or not, and much more than crossed hands, due to back not being so tight.


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

fs is great

i do it with hooking the bar with my fingers


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Since doing front squats I've seen a hell of a lot more development in my quads.

I do snatch grip, my flexibility was an issue and it used to really hurt my wrists but get used to it after a while.

Been doing front squats since the beginning of the year felt awkward more than anything, bar pressing on my wind pipe, stability/flexibility issues, felt really unnatural. It's only been in the last month Ive felt I've really mastered it but stupidly did a 3 plate front squat and nearly choked myself out lol.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Personally prefer clean grip.. but best thing is doing what works for you. I've never had an issue with the clean grip but do recommend anyone and everyone to stretch, it has benefits for everyone, even if your flexibility is already good.

If you want to train up to the clean grip, won't take you long to work on your flexibility if you're consistent with your stretches and mobility drills. Let me know if you want me to link you to some of the best videos for that if you're keen to work on it.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

LOL at the people who give up and don't bother with it because of flexibility issues.

I always say that's the beauty of the front-squat; it brings all of your weaknesses, limitations and imbalances to the fore and forces you to actually work hard on form and technique before you can even execute the exercise properly.

It's the completely dull, unexciting hard graft that people don't want to commit to in order to get to the GOOD stuff... and thus, it separates the men from the lazy ones who want instant gratification instead.


----------

